# Usernames



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

User names,How did you arrive at yours...?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Easy :lol: 

Peter


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I have no idea where I got the idea for our user name from :wink: 

There is a huge thread somewhere on the forum, with a lot of people's usernames explained.

Gerald (and Annie) :wink:


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

thats fine Peter ,but who would have known you if you were the 1st ,,


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Someone had already taken the spare m
Jim


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I am Mrs W......... and I use Mrs W as my user name on many forums. I am married to Mr W but he is known here as Penquin (normally known as Penguin but he couldn't spell!)


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Part of the registration on my first van, she was naturally called Eev and all my usual names were in use.

John


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

A combination of where I live and my gender.  

Steve


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Chigman said:


> A combination of where I live and my gender.
> 
> Steve


Where is Chigm please An


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Techno because the cycling club recognised I knew everything about all the different manufacturers groupsets and equipment as a very keen newcomer to cycling at 40 I read everything to death. So I was named by Airedale olympic CC by one of the young ones and it stuck.

Techno100 so it will last a lifetime 8)


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi.MRS W he wouldn,t be a ritired teacher by any chance not being able to spell...(just a thought)..cheers Les..


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

MrsW said:


> I am Mrs W......... and I use Mrs W as my user name on many forums. I am married to Mr W but he is known here as Penquin (normally known as Penguin but he couldn't spell!)


Guli........ Gulet....... Gulty........ Guilty as charged (can I plead insanity?) for some reason I typed a "q" rather than a "g" and then discovered you can't change it after it is registered........... 

As we have 5 children I tried hard to say it was because of that...... 

that excuse lasted almost 5 seconds.........  

So Penquin remains............ :wink:

Dave :roll:


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Cornish born, Cornish bred strong in the arm and good in bed! 
(I have no certificates or recent referrals to prove this) 
So probably not true (in fact it’s a downright lie)

Cornish and H for Harry


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I can't think why I chose my name


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't drag race, but do the English gentleman's version called sprinting, so I'm............... (not a b-Merc van :lol: )


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hey BIGBAZZER ..wouldn,t be that the other half has ,,,BIG BAZ,,,ERS.WOULD IT..?


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Dont really know how it came about , might have had something to do with .as Barry I became known as Baz ,then as they do people ,started calling me Baza ,and then my children had children . :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

lesanne said:


> User names,How did you arrive at yours...?


What would be really funny, would be for others to decide how we all arrived at ours, but that's fraught with danger so I won't even suggest it. :twisted:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jusy a combination of albert and sandra

Can't think why because he's hopeless :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Penquin said:


> ... I typed a "q" rather than a "g" and then discovered you can't change it after it is registered:


Oh Buqquer!


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Blizzard said:


> lesanne said:
> 
> 
> > User names,How did you arrive at yours...?
> ...


You just did , by the way do you do winter motor homing :wink: :wink:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm Ca (Catherine) and he is Greg (Greg) and I am a woman of the female variety and I am not Carol (the most common two mistakes that people on here make.) Carol is somebody else altogether even a different nationality to me, hardly know anything about her, don't know why we get mixed up at all.

I wasn't in a very inventive mood the day I joined. 

Ca


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Me Keith..kaa.....wife Carol..cee...hence kaacee...simples


Keith


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

grandadbaza said:


> .... by the way do you do winter motor homing :wink: :wink:


Not with this Bessie, but I used to 'do' winter with 4x4 and caravan. When I've saved up enough for a winterised A-Class, I'll be back in my element.

I do love being high in the mountains in the white stuff though, which is partly where the username came in, the rest having something to do with the colour of my goatee when I get lazy with the razor, to keep my chin warm.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*user name*

Ours is short for George and Mary


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Ours could not be easier. steve ann = teensvan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well not much to explain about mine. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Nor mine?


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

lesanne said:


> Hey BIGBAZZER ..wouldn,t be that the other half has ,,,BIG BAZ,,,ERS.WOULD IT..?


  8O  8O  8O     
It could be


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

On my 40th birthday my friends threw a surprise party for me and sang their version of 'Dancing Queen' substituting 'dancing' for 'camping' because it was a bit of a joke that when we went away, I always had everything anyone needed in our van.

When I signed up, having a Lunar and being known locally as 'the camping queen' it seemed a good idea at the time......

HOWEVER, when I finally got round to using the forum; I realised that my name might just be a bit misleading as 'queen' has other connotations...

Obviously, there is nothing wrong with those associations, but for the record, I'm straight! 

Debs :lol:


----------



## Chrys (Sep 3, 2011)

When I joined up someone was using it with an "I" so I used a "Y"

Chris


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

DJ as they are my initials Bullman as I supported Bradford Bulls when my son played for them

 

Dave


----------



## crizatuk (Apr 20, 2011)

my name is chris (criz) and i live in the uk Simples!


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

My wife calls me KC10 but I've never asked why. As well as my username the KC10 Extender is an in-flight refuelling tanker used by the USAF. The reason my wife thinks we're similar could be;

*Least likely*
o KC10's hose extends to 80 meters.
o KC10's can release 1500 litres of fluid in 60 seconds.

*Likely*
o KC10's can have to job done in 30 seconds.
o KC10's only need servicing every 6000 miles.
o KC10's are full of gas.

*Most likely *
o KC10 is my initials with the year I joined stuck on the end.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

When I got my first MH all the answers to my Googled questions came up on it on MHfacts so I joined to just to use the search facility. I had never posted on a forum and had no intention of doing so. I put in the simplest name I could. A year on I started to post and found I couldn’t change it. I regretted that initially but not now.

Why have an obscure user name? I can see that if you are a couple you may wish to acknowledge the fact. However do you both post under the same name, are you one entity, does your other half agree with all your posts? Some individuals choose something about what they do or did. But how are we recipients able to determine who we are talking to.

I prefer it when at least the Christian name is included. Most people sign or address others by theirs anyway. I have no idea which post they are referring to if it doesn’t agree with something in their user name. They have met and I am not included in their club. 

If you do meet up at a Rally you first have to unpack both sides of the user name then learn who the hell is who. My few brain cells just can’t handle that many names.

The same goes for your Avatar, is it a picture of you or something obscure. Why hide who you are? What do both say about you?


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

andrewball1000 said:


> When I got my first MH all the answers to my Googled questions came up on it on MHfacts so I joined to just to use the search facility. I had never posted on a forum and had no intention of doing so. I put in the simplest name I could. A year on I started to post and found I couldn't change it. I regretted that initially but not now.
> 
> Why have an obscure user name? I can see that if you are a couple you may wish to acknowledge the fact. However do you both post under the same name, are you one entity, does your other half agree with all your posts? Some individuals choose something about what they do or did. But how are we recipients able to determine who we are talking to.
> 
> ...


I believe that it is better to use a different user name to prevent your email being spammed, if your email is your own name, Not sure how true this is. I think a lot of people are a bit wary of giving away too much information on the internet, especially when we own valuable motorhomes and we are often away from home. 
That is my take on it anyway
Ca


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

"Rayrecrok" comes from a dive we had up at the Farne Isles Northumberland..

After the dive I was sailing back to Sea Houses and as usual I had the echo sounder on, we passed over a "New Wreck" which had run into Knifestone in the 50's and sunk but nobody had managed to find it..

The shape on the echo sounder was the perfect shape of a wreck lying on its side, the right length, the right beam, the right height off the seabed.. 

I arranged for three of us to sneak back up to Northumberland to dive the "New Wreck" and have first dibs on all the portholes, maybe the bell, telegraph and compass binnacle all treasure to divers. 
We launched my RIB and set off at a good 30 kts to the wreck site when a fishing boat called us on the radio to say he had a screw full of rope from his pots and he couldn't move.
I went down and cut the rope off for him so that was my dive stuffed as I had now blown my bottle and there was not enough air to do the wreck dive.

So I found the new wreck on the GPS and up came the printout of the wreck, we put in the shot line my two mates kitted up and down they went with me boat handling for them, Bugger! I found it and they are going to get all the goodies..

!0 minutes later they surfaced and started shouting "Dirty language" at me cough.

It turned out it was an enormous rock, the same shape as a wreck which became known in the dive club as Ray's wreck rock and was the source of a major **** take for months, so every wreck I found was "Is it a rock"..

So I shortened it to rayrecrok.

Well you did ask :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: ..


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

CaGreg said:


> ...I think a lot of people are a bit wary of giving away too much information on the internet.


Lets not kid ourselves. I understand their intention but I am amazed at just how much personal information is given in the posts on this pretext. Just go to "see all posts by xxxx" Phone hacking is not necessary.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*usersnames*

hi,

when i got to 65,after working since being 11,oldest of 4,running our own hotel 24/7,retiring at 60 then building until 65,bought a motorhome and said , now we are going to have fun,no more routine,just having fun,and we,ve had lots..........

just to keep our hand in,we,ve spent the last 10 days,taking tree,s down,and reflagging and graveling 3 sides of the sons house,tomorrow they collect decking etc,and when we come back from lincoln,we will deck most of his back garden,i say we,mostly bernand,with me just passing things etc,and the son sweating ,and saying ,are you 2 going to work all night....

mags,

lots more of the world out there to see,lots more fun to be had,lots of lovely people to meet.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

andrewball1000 said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> > ...I think a lot of people are a bit wary of giving away too much information on the internet.
> ...


I take that point, but sometimes it is when we join the forum in the beginning, we are a bit wary, not sure of how things are. For me, I changed from being wary and a bit anxious to feeling like I am part of a big family, and I haven't had any problems with scamming or hacking, but I still take care about publicising planned trips etc. I have met a few people from MHF just from being friends on here and had no problems. I think whatever people choose to reveal about themselves online is fine, people seem more relaxed now than they used to be. 
Ca


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

been done before but.
DTP are my initials and chemicals are what I sell.

Dave p


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

CaGreg said:


> .. I take that point, but sometimes it is when we join the forum in the beginning, we are a bit wary, not sure of how things are. For me, I changed from being wary and a bit anxious to feeling like I am part of a big family, and I haven't had any problems with scamming or hacking, but I still take care about publicising planned trips etc. I have met a few people from MHF just from being friends on here and had no problems. I think whatever people choose to reveal about themselves online is fine, people seem more relaxed now than they used to be.
> Ca


Hi Ca. You are right. My point is irrelevant as none of us (including Nuke) can change our user name, unlike our Avatar. Maybe the question should be "what would you change your username to now, if you could?" That would get me thinking too. I would still have my Christian name in part of it.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

we had to use a password at work tried loads of different combinations this was the first ken not taken,i chose rugbyken became a nickname now use it in all sorts of context as username on about 5 forums e mail addresses etc


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I think mine's a classic....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mates*

My Mates and some family call me Tee Cee (my Initials) Public Forum so I don't use my surname.

So First Name Initial and MYOB 

Contrary to popular belief that I am a thick thug that is part of a team and that as part of being thick, I also cannot spell!

Which Is Funny when people disagree with my posts and reply with something along the lines of....

"Listen Mr Yob......."


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

andrewball1000 said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> > .. I take that point, but sometimes it is when we join the forum in the beginning, we are a bit wary, not sure of how things are. For me, I changed from being wary and a bit anxious to feeling like I am part of a big family, and I haven't had any problems with scamming or hacking, but I still take care about publicising planned trips etc. I have met a few people from MHF just from being friends on here and had no problems. I think whatever people choose to reveal about themselves online is fine, people seem more relaxed now than they used to be.
> ...


I am open to correction on this, but I think that his Nukieness may be able to change your Username (on payment of a hefty fee),
It might be worth sending him a PM with a request, Dunb curate never got a parish!!!!

Ca


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Mine is the name of the village where our home is in France. It was either that or Twinkle the name of our Motorhome.


----------



## LionelG6HXW (Apr 19, 2006)

My name plus my amateur radio call sign. No use calling out for me as I haven't switched the radio on for years. just sits there gathering dust.
CQ CQ CQ...........

But you can hear me on internet radio twice a week. (must get the plug for the show in) :wink:


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Mines a long story but i'll keep it short;

I work in IT so have always had a private network of some sort at home, servers, clients etc, many years ago when my eldest son (Ben, now 11) was a little toddler, I wanted to start running some public servers on the internet, primarily email server but a couple of others as well, therefore i needed a public domain name. i didn't care what it was so took the first initial of our names; Lee (me), Galeat (my wife) and Ben (our son), giving LGB added "zone", as in our space and registered it. a couple of years later we had a second child called Jamie, now 7. oops! so the B now stands for "Boys".

As for the avatar; I used to use a picture of our hymer 534, a while back we got a new van so needed a different picture, but didn't have a picture of the new van. I race 1/8 scale rally-x radio controlled cars, both nitro and electric, therefore i'm a member of a couple of clubs and forums based around that, so in the interim i used an avatar i use on some of those forums and never got around to changing it.

Lee


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

My username is myself, wife & childrens initials

Ian


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

easy his is kevin (kev) mine is anna (Anna) and just to say thats his dob mot mine ha


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Caulkhead is an old name for someone from the Isle of Wight. Often corrupted to Corkhead, possibly because of mis-hearing the original!!! It is said to originate from times when boats were treated with "caulk" in order to make them more seaworthy.

Caulkhead


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Originally from Sunderland whose natives are known locally as Mackems. 
We lived for several years in New Hampshire USA where you can have any 6 characters as your car reg so we shortened it to Makems. 

We have been makems on eBay and Hotmail for about 12 years now and use it as our username whenever possible.

(We do have different passwords for each web site though).

Our 2nd car in New Hampshire had the registration WHYAYE


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

MINE LIKE A FEW OF YOU ,,i,m Les ,the wife is Anne ..but still looking for the reg plate LE54NNE ,for the van ..maybe one day..unless you know where it is..


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Here it is...


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

cheers ozzyjohn ..no chance of that at the moment then


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Same old story

B I had an Aunty called Bella
I My Daughters second name is Isobella
L I had an uncle called Leslie
L My best friend was call Les
C My wife’s surname was Cannell
R My Grandfather’s name was Robert
E My Mother’s name was Evelyn
E My Sister in Law is called Elizabeth
R My Cousins name was Robert

In a former life I used to administer large server domains and came to the conclusion that user names should, for admin purposes, consist of surnames followed by initials. I struggled with the idea of putting my Christian name before my Surname for this forum.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok, I know mine's a bit cryptic, but if you think really hard, and maybe a bit laterally, you should get it eventually...


:lol: 

Steve


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

First name Stewart middle James, hence Stewart J just to preserve a bit of mystery, use the same on all forums (11 I think) saves my aged brain cells having to correlate where I am with who I am?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

My user name on a VW forum I use is thirteen-o-two as the first VW I ever owned (my son has it now) was a 1302S Beetle. . Originally we were J99 DUB as that was the reg number on our Autosleeper but we changed after I bought the registration number HIG 1302 a couple of years back

Easy


----------



## PincherM (Jul 28, 2011)

My name emanates from the Navy. All Martins are call Pincher,as all Millers are Dusty and Whites are Chalky. Pincher came from an Admiral Martin(1801-1895) who was renowned for being a strict disciplinarian who did not hesitate to 'pinch' ratings for minor offences. So the story goes!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

PincherM said:


> My name emanates from the Navy. All Martins are call Pincher,as all Millers are Dusty and Whites are Chalky. Pincher came from an Admiral Martin(1801-1895) who was renowned for being a strict disciplinarian who did not hesitate to 'pinch' ratings for minor offences. So the story goes!


Yes a lot of pinching, scratching and hair pulling went on in those days.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Erne because we spent a lot of time on and around Lough Erne in Co. Fermanagh and the boy is really just a lie, but ernebaldy, ernetubby or erneverticallychallenged didn't appeal, Alan.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Mine is because I have little imagination.

It is ridiculously close to my true name.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I tried my proper name: NormanBa**** and then found there was already a NormanB on MHF. 

But AuntieSandra and I have 13 nephews and nieces, and several great nephews and nieces, and a few great, great nephews and nieces...

So my new user name on MHF had to be UncleNorm. :roll:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I was born and bred in Bulawayo in what was Rhodesia and now Zimbabw. Lass because l am female. I use the name on lots of forums and also as an id at Rhodie meets with the name on one of my jerseys.
Bulawayo is an Ndabele word roughly meaning place of blood and the site of the royal kraal.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I bought a 12-seater ex-London Bedford CF patient transport ambulance back in 1991 (petrol, auto, sliding front doors, teddy-bear indicator ears) just for fun :roll: and put the registration *A5PRN* on it (ambulance - aspirin...). It got a lots of laughs. I very nearly also bought D15PRN, with thoughts of flogging them both to Smith-Klein-Beechams but didn't bother in the end.

I kept the number on a few other vehicles until I sold it earlier this year. I decided to use "asprn" as this forum's username rather than "a5prn" as I felt somebody would correct my mis-spelling of asprn :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

asprn said:


> I bought a 12-seater ex-London Bedford CF patient transport ambulance back in 1991 (petrol, auto, sliding front doors, teddy-bear indicator ears) just for fun :roll: and put the registration *A5PRN* on it (ambulance - aspirin...). It got a lots of laughs. I very nearly also bought D15PRN, with thoughts of flogging them both to Smith-Klein-Beechams but didn't bother in the end.
> 
> I kept the number on a few other vehicles until I sold it earlier this year. I decided to use "asprn" as this forum's username rather than "a5prn" as I felt somebody would correct my mis-spelling of asprn :lol:
> 
> Dougie.


I always put the I in when I talk about you Dougie 

ASPRIN --well you have been a pain in the arse at times :lol: :lol: :lol:

Locovan is because Im Loco and our M/Home has kept us laughing as I love the life.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Mine is tattoos and me, I have 1 or 2 tattoos and my name is tony


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Our 'MH is called buster and our family are his bears, so busterbears  

Michelle


----------



## Rufusstone (Jul 30, 2008)

Used to pass a sign pointing to Rufus Stone in Hampshire. Thought it sounded rather good until I found out that Rufus was a bit of a lad in his day and was killed. The stone is his monument.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Bought a Landrover Discovery to tug our caravan and intended to sell it when we changed to a motorhome. I still love the Landy and it's still going strong so you could describe me as a Landy man.


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

mines from my metropower site,
name and age when i started on my quest to modify my car
( midlife crisis )
that was five years ago and i dont need reminding im getting older
so its staying the same!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mine is because the first 599 were taken. 8)


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

if I tell you I'll have to kill you!


----------



## tfbundy (Nov 7, 2010)

TF Bundy, is nothing to do with a serial killer, as speculated by some members! :evil: But instead stand for Totally F*cked But Not Dead Yet! :lol:


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm told that when around 2 years old I was asked what my name and replied "Hymah Bay".....don't ask me why! :?


----------

